# Advice needed on handling elders with mode



## street preacher (Mar 28, 2005)

I have a strong conviction for infant, or covenant, baptism. My elders at the Bible church I am going to do peado-baptism along with creado-baptism. Alot of people in the church are of the Reformed Baptist ("creado") persuasion. I am obviously of a strong Presbyterian persuasion. I was suppose to have the children baptized a week and a half ago but could not because the elders at my church want to dip, or that is partial immersion. Three out of the four of my children are terrified of this. We are supposed to "practice" with them in the baptismal to get them used to it for next Sunday. I am not sure if I am necessarily comfortable with that idea. Anyway, if they are still reacting the same way they will probably postpone it again. They are pretty strong on the idea of dipping. The rest of my children are no longer afraid of water due to being older. It is my conviction that I should not nor could not wait for another day when they are older to do this. I don't know how to think about this. I have thought about going to the Presbyterian church that we attend for Wendesday night Bible studies if this has to drag out for a long time. We haven't joined there before due to distance but we are closer to it now, but only slightly. I am not talking about leaving where I am at unless they want me to wait for their fear to subside. I don't want to be hasty either. I have confronted the elders about this asking them if they could sprinkle or even pour but they insist on dipping. What are your thoughts guys? I am concerned about this.


----------



## yeutter (Mar 28, 2005)

The old dutch reformed liturgy for the administration of baptism may be found at:

http://www.prca.org/baptism.html

Here you see that the dipping in of infants is something practiced by distinctively reformed peado baptist bodies.

The dipping in of infants has always been the practice in the Eastern Church.

The most recent infant baptism I witnessed in my Anglican Church was by pouring. Dipping infants is not uncommon in Anglican circles.


----------



## street preacher (Mar 28, 2005)

The ages of the children being baptized are 6, 5, 2, 1


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 29, 2005)

Bumping

His point is that they won't do it with children that are going to be terrified. Our youngest three are terrified of water.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 29, 2005)

As a Presbyterian I believe that sprinkling is the Biblical norm. However, I wouldn't say that other modes are sinful per se, just less ideal. 

You might enjoy this: Baptist Proves Sprinkling

There are other issues to consider here. As parents, certainly you don't want to traumatize your children. My own daughter developed an aversion to bathtime because of fear of water (hydrophobia). Thankfully, she loves bathtime now, but there are still fears to be dealt with. 

I agree it's best to baptize one's children sooner rather than later. But you may consider whether the Lord is leading you to a different church, a Presbyterian church, perhaps. I would not rush the decision on baptism while your children are resistant to the mode practiced by your current church as much as you feel the urgency to obey the Lord's command to paedo-baptize. There are various dymanics at play in your situation, and it may be best to let them sort themselves out in due season. 

That's just my


----------



## LadyFlynt (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I would not rush the decision on baptism while your children are resistant to the mode practiced by your current church as much as you feel the urgency to obey the Lord's command to paedo-baptize. There are various dymanics at play in your situation, and it may be best to let them sort themselves out in due season.



Andrew, could you detail this a little more for us?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, I had in mind the following:

1) Perhaps you can train your children over time to lose their fear of water;

2) Perhaps you can continue to dialogue with your elders on the subject of mode of baptism; and/or

3) Perhaps the Lord may lead you to a different church.

In all of these things, patience may be the path of wisdom rather than haste, although I fully support your conviction that the Lord's command is to baptize (preferably by sprinkling over other modes) sooner rather than later. Make sense?


----------



## wsw201 (Mar 29, 2005)

Steve,

You might want to talk to the Session of the Presbyterian Church that you attend Wednesday night. Assuming its a PCA or OPC church, I doubt seriously that they would baptize your children since you are not a member of their church. Therefore your only alternative may be to have your children baptized at the church you are a member of.


----------



## kevin.carroll (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by street preacher_
> I have a strong conviction for infant, or covenant, baptism. My elders at the Bible church I am going to do peado-baptism along with creado-baptism. Alot of people in the church are of the Reformed Baptist ("creado") persuasion. I am obviously of a strong Presbyterian persuasion. I was suppose to have the children baptized a week and a half ago but could not because the elders at my church want to dip, or that is partial immersion. Three out of the four of my children are terrified of this. We are supposed to "practice" with them in the baptismal to get them used to it for next Sunday. I am not sure if I am necessarily comfortable with that idea. Anyway, if they are still reacting the same way they will probably postpone it again. They are pretty strong on the idea of dipping. The rest of my children are no longer afraid of water due to being older. It is my conviction that I should not nor could not wait for another day when they are older to do this. I don't know how to think about this. I have thought about going to the Presbyterian church that we attend for Wendesday night Bible studies if this has to drag out for a long time. We haven't joined there before due to distance but we are closer to it now, but only slightly. I am not talking about leaving where I am at unless they want me to wait for their fear to subside. I don't want to be hasty either. I have confronted the elders about this asking them if they could sprinkle or even pour but they insist on dipping. What are your thoughts guys? I am concerned about this.



Most Baptists will die for the mode...so you have a tough row to hoe. If you read the Didache, mode was not a big deal to the early Christian Church. Maybe it shouldn't be for us either.


----------



## street preacher (Mar 30, 2005)

Andrew, it makes sense. Thank you and the rest of you brothers. May the God of our fathers Abraham, Issac, and Jacob richly bless you.


----------

